# Congratulations - Nicoticket Comp winners!!!



## ShaneW (2/9/15)

*Congratulations to the 4 lucky Nicoticket competition winners!!!
Each of you win yourself 2 x 60ml White label Nicoticket juices delivered to your door *

*The winners via random lucky draw are:*

*Mark Allen ( @vaalboy )
Pieter Van Der Merwe
Jacques Cronje
Anderton Smith*

*Congrats, Sam will be in contact via email and your juice will be going out tomorrow for delivery.*

*Thanks to all our amazing customers for the overwhelming support in this competition, it is much appreciated!*

*Shane *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (2/9/15)

Congrats to all the winners .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (2/9/15)

Awesome stuff thank you!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/9/15)

jagga8008 said:


> Awesome stuff thank you!!!



Awesome, its a pleasure dude. Are you Jacques? And congrats!


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

Congrats to all the winners. Great prize that. And thanks for having the competition @ShaneW.


----------



## Anderton (2/9/15)

Wow ! This is awesome, thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## R8B84 (2/9/15)

I won!!!!!! Never won anything. Thanks for the comp guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jagga8008 (2/9/15)

Yes I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

Congrats you guys! What an awesome prize

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

Congrats to the winners
Enjoy the juices!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/9/15)

Nice congrats guys


----------



## DoubleD (3/9/15)

Congrats guys


----------

